# E.N. Publishing's Massive "New Server Celebration" Sale



## Morrus (Jan 28, 2005)

[imager]http://www.enworld.org/images/enpsale.gif[/imager]To celebrate the move to the new server, E.N. Publishing is offering the majority of our back catalog of products at 1/3 of the list price (or a discount of 66%!)! For a limited time only, this is your chance to save over $80 on a variety of top-rated E.N. Publishing products from our on-line store.





 Arcane Strife - $2.32
BlackHammer Firearms 1 - $0.49
BlackHammer Firearms 2 - $0.83
Crimson Contracts: The Assassin's Manfesto - $3.00
Crystalmancy: The Power of Gems - $2.13
Deadly Games - $2.65
E.N. Arsenal Spiked Chain - 1.65
Everyone Else - $2.33
Four Color to Fantasy: Modern d20 Superhero Toolkit - $2.65
Librum Equitis Compiled - $3.32
Librum Equitis Vol 2 - $1.00
Powers That Be: City Council - $2.32
Quick Shots: Mission File Alpha - $2.13
Secrets of Theurgy - $0.92
Steam & Steel: A Guide to Fantasy Steamworks - $2.65
Thee Compleat Librum ov Gar'Udok's Necromantic Artes - $2.32
Three Arrows for the King: The Archer's Guide - $2.13
Tournaments, Fairs & Taverns - $2.32
Wild Spellcraft - $2.32


----------



## Red Spire Press (Jan 28, 2005)

Do you have any alternative vendors? I've been personally interested in picking up some EN Publishing material for my own games, but the RPG Now store simply does not work for Canadian customers. I use a major credit card from Canada's largest bank but have never been able to make it through one of their checkouts. When I try and contact sutomer service, their replies are either belligerent or nonexistent. This has been the case for at least the last 6 months. Cheers.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 28, 2005)

Can you use PayPal?  If so, we can probably work out something as a one-off.


----------



## Red Spire Press (Jan 28, 2005)

I could use Paypal but it would be nice if the store actually resolved their ecommerce issues. I had the same probloem when trying to purchase my comm. supporter account last year and ended up having to use PayPal.


----------



## Wasgo (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm a Canadian and I use it all the time. Not sure what particular problem you're having. I'd check with your credit card company.


----------



## Red Spire Press (Jan 28, 2005)

Wasgo said:
			
		

> I'm a Canadian and I use it all the time. Not sure what particular problem you're having. I'd check with your credit card company.



I'm with RBC and use an RBC Visa -- doesn't get much more generic than that. And I've never had a single problem with any other ecom vendor anywhere in the world, for personal transactions or business. I guess it would help if the rpgstore actually replied to my help emails with something useful.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Feb 24, 2005)

Now that the sale is over you may want to change the front page of the E. N. Publishing website, I just tried to purchase one of the products and found that the price had gone back up.

The Auld Grump


----------

